# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Монитор для работы с графикой

## senseysensor

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума!
Помогите, пожалуйста, с выбором монитора. Я работаю с 3ds max и другими программами по обработке графики. Мне нужен большой монитор (размер >19''). Неоднократно слышал мнение, что TFT мониторы для серьёзной работы с графикой не годятся (плохая цветопередача, медленные и т.д.). Но (к сожалению) LCD найти уже очень сложно, а новые - вообще уже не производятся.
Может, тут есть люди, которые хорошо разбираются в новых ЖК мониторах? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, достойный, на ваш взгляд. (Но только просьба говорить обоснованно, чтобы можно было потом сравнить и выбрать оптимальное решение).
Заранее прошу прощения, если написал своё сообщение не в ту ветку (на этом форуме я новенький) :)

----------

